# Drains don't



## Irishflog (Oct 26, 2007)

Juat moved into a newly renovated home. Guest bethroom tub and sink don't drain very well. Also, and this caught us by surprise, neither does the washing machine drain. It overflowed all over the laudry room floor. Luckily I heard it and stopped the cycle. The drain eventually emptied and I allowed the cycle to continue. Had to keep an eye on it becuase it overflowed a couple more times. I had to get on the roof to clean off some pine straw and I checked all the drain vents and the all seemed to be clear. Can anyone point me in the right direction to getting this problem resolved?

Cheers,

Irish


----------



## travelover (Oct 26, 2007)

Irish, can you rent a drain snake and run it down the lines that are giving you a problem? It is not uncommon for them to become blocked with hair and soap.


----------



## Irishflog (Oct 26, 2007)

Will give it a bash. Thanks.


----------

